# are juewl aquariums good for red belly piranhas



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

hi ive joined today and i was wondering 
do you think that juewl aquariums ar good
for red bellys


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Welcome to the board.
and I don't know what juewl aquariums are.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

That depends on the size of the tank. How wmany gallons is it?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

first your looking at for me the rio 180 (45g)
second go to www.juwel-aquariums.co.uk
for info on jeuwl


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

oh yes a quick other thing how do i get more skulls under vader


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

so a jeuwl aquarium is just a brand name?
I don't think that should be a problem with piranhas, However 45 gallons is not very much to keep piranhas in, you might want to get a bigger tank than that.

and to get more skulls become a post whore!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

quick thing innes i put ALot of info on you feeding piranha disscusion

bye...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You accumulate skulls by posting often. However, don post frivilously as this is annoying. I think Jewel aqariums will be fine as long as you have plenty of room for your fish to run around. Welcome to the board.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

a friend of mine has a 260 ltr (@ 80 us gal) bow front jewel set up and it is well smart ,as long as it is large enough for the amount off p's you want to hold it will be ok .
the good thing about jewel is you get everything you need with it stand lights filter and it is neat when put together so go for it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewel tanks are very good and high quality, but have one downside in my opinion: the larger ones are equipped with a massive internal filter which takes a lot of tank space... I don't know if you can take them out. Anyone?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

yes and no the cover can`t but the inside can!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Aah, I see. Thanks.
I saw a Jewel Rio 450 at a store nearby for not that much money, and I am quite interested, but don't want to use a large internal filter (or only small ones for current and mechanical filtration).


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

20gal per p is usualy good enough. i have a 180gal wih 8 7"-10" reds and theres plenty of room for them to swim around.


----------

